# aktive Netzwerkverbindung anzeigen (Desktop oder Systray)



## athie (6. August 2003)

Hallo,
suche ein Tool, das eine aktive Netzwerkverbindung anzeigt, analog zu der grünen LED der Netzwerkkarte. Diese LED befindet sich leider meistens unsichtbar auf der Rückseite des Rechners. Ich benötige diese Anzeige, da ich zusammen mit einem weiteren Teilnehmer den gemeinsamen Router mittels Relais ein- und ausschalten kann, damit dieser nicht rund um die Uhr laufen muss.


----------



## Sinac (6. August 2003)

Das Symbol für eine Verbindung kann doch in der Taskleiste
angeziegt werden (Eingenschaften von LAN Verbindung -> 
"Symbol bei Verbindung in der Taskleiste anzeigen")
und das blinkt auch bei Datenfluss...

Oder hab ich dich jetzt falsch verstanden?


----------



## Christian Fein (6. August 2003)

ifconfig
netstat
und sonstiges. Einfach mal die man-pages durchwühlen


----------

